# Gilde gründen?



## Tarasia (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

Vielleicht wurde diese Frage ja schon zum Hundertsten Mal gestellt (hab nur die letzten 10 Seiten durchgesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , aber:

Wo bekommt man die restlichen 7-8 Nasen her, die für eine Gildengründung nötig sind. Im Spiel sind alle meine "Freunde" in einer bestehenden Gilde.
kann man sie in solchen Foren suchen??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder einfach im Spiel Leute anquatschen ?? (Was ich allerdings net gerne tun würde...)


Danke für eure Antworten...

tara


----------



## Arenus (8. Mai 2008)

Einfach wild fremnde leute fragen und nach der unterschrift dann wieder kicken.
Manchmal hilft es auch wenn man 1g oder so bietet aber das würde ich erst machen wenn man echt verzweifelt ist.
Achso und ich glaube das ist das falsche forum für diese frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg

Oliver
alias
Ugipec


----------



## Tarasia (8. Mai 2008)

ähh, versteh ich das richtig.. ich  kann einfach jemanden fragen und die dann wieder raus werfen??? dachte immer, dass die dann drin bleiben müssen... ?!?!


----------



## Arenus (8. Mai 2008)

Tarasia schrieb:


> ähh, versteh ich das richtig.. ich  kann einfach jemanden fragen und die dann wieder raus werfen??? dachte immer, dass die dann drin bleiben müssen... ?!?!


Also drin bleiben muss er sicher nicht, ich weiss nicht ob es eine zeitliche begrenzung gibt aber auch hier glaube ich das, das nicht der fall ist.
Sonst lass doch deine freunde schnell twniks erstellen und die sollen dann unterschreiben.

mfg


----------



## Ayrie (9. Mai 2008)

So lange ein Mitlgied in der Gilde ist, bleibt diese bestehen. Du kannst also alle wieder kicken, wenn du die Gilde nur für dich möchtest. Und es gibt auch keine zeitliche Beschränkung.

Also einfach mal nett fragen, dann finden sich schon genug Leute. Oder deie Freunde unterschrieben lassen, wieArenus schon vorgeschlagen hat.

Wenn du mir ne PN schreibst, wann du online bist und deine Unterschriften sammelst, komm ich mit meinem Twink vorbei und unterschreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Ayrie


----------



## mordecai (11. Mai 2008)

Also soweit stimmt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist, das du freundlich zur Sache gehst und nicht dabei nervig wirkst. Wenn du etwas Gold übrig hast, zahle ruhig auch ein paar Silberstücke.
Besonders in den Startgebieten finden sich da schnell Leute. Lass dich nur nicht abzocken oder auf irgendwelche  Deals ein. 

Was nicht geht, wenn Freunde von dir die Gildensatzung schon unterschrieben haben und dann noch nen Twink machen um nochmal zu unterschreiben. 
Sobald du alle Unterschriften hast, ab zum Gildenmeister und die Gildesatzung abgeben, bevor noch einer abspringt.

Danach kannst du dann alle aus der Gilde werfen. Kannst dich aber vorher noch für die Unterschirft bedanken.

Noch ein paar Tips:

-Mach keine allzu lange Reisen, nur wegen einer Unterschrift. In der Zeit findest auch andere. 
-Mit Testaccounts scheint es wohl nicht zu funktionieren. Angeblich konnte bei mir einer nicht unterschreiben (kann dies jemand bestätigen oder wurde ich vera**** ?)


----------



## Tarasia (11. Mai 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten.  Natürlich bleib ich höflich, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich jemanden fragen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem Testaccount kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Konnte ebenfalls sehr viel nicht, als ich das Spiel 10 Tage getestet habe (Post schreiben usw.).

Werde die Gildengründung nächste woche oder an diesem langen Wochenende vornehmen... obwohl draußen so schönes wetter is... hach...

Noch eine kleine Frage, gibt es eine Übersicht, wieviel Bankfächer für Gilden kosten etc? hab jetzt keine gefunden und hätte gerne einen kleinen Überblick darüber....


Nochmals vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## mordecai (12. Mai 2008)

Tarasia schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage, gibt es eine Übersicht, wieviel Bankfächer für Gilden kosten etc? hab jetzt keine gefunden und hätte gerne einen kleinen Überblick darüber....
> Nochmals vielen dank für eure antworten.



Tab 1 - 100g (98 Slots- 100 Gold total)
* Tab 2 - 250g (196 Slots- 350 Gold total)
* Tab 3 - 500g (294 Slots- 850 Gold total)
* Tab 4 - 1000g (392 Slots - 1850 Gold total)
* Tab 5 - 2500g (490 Slots - 4350 Gold total)
* Tab 6 - 5000g (588 Slots - 9350 Gold total)

*ausn offiziellen WoW Forum kopiert*


----------

